# Where can I find non girly women's Jerseys?



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I've been looking around for a jersey or two for my girlfriend. She's not into the super girly stuff like pastel colors, flowery or butterfly prints that I see all over the place. She's more into team jerseys and stuff like that. For example, I know that she would like a Corona jersey and she has commented on an Aquafina jersey that she saw somewhere. The problem is, it seems very difficult to find women's specific jerseys that aren't "girly." She also wears an extra small or small, depending on the manufacturer, which seems to make them even more difficult to find. Why is it so hard to find a women's bike jersey that doesn't have flowers on it.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

-Bill


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

BShow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking around for a jersey or two for my girlfriend. She's not into the super girly stuff like pastel colors, flowery or butterfly prints that I see all over the place. She's more into team jerseys and stuff like that. For example, I know that she would like a Corona jersey and she has commented on an Aquafina jersey that she saw somewhere. The problem is, it seems very difficult to find women's specific jerseys that aren't "girly." She also wears an extra small or small, depending on the manufacturer, which seems to make them even more difficult to find. Why is it so hard to find a women's bike jersey that doesn't have flowers on it.
> 
> ...


I too hate the girly jerseys! Good choices:

Craft: Expensive, but some good looking stuff in feminine colors, though apparently this year they decided to focus on pastel pink. Personally, I like the Women's Master Glow jersey.

Team Estrogen: https://www.teamestrogen.com/ A veritable potpourri of clothing, some girly, some goofy, some nice-looking. Sometimes the prices aren't very good, unfortunately. At least you can find a good selection of different brands and then google a better place to buy it.

If she is looking to avoid girly things, steer clear of Terry and Shebeest. Some of their stuff is okay, but they are the worst offenders in the girly jersey department. And please, please, don't buy the Primal Wear stuff. That just needs to be discouraged! Okay, okay, I'm sure not all the PW stuff is bad but... you've got to admit that the majority of it is just plain awful.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Actually Terry now carries the Gore brand of bike clothes, and while they are expensive, they are great looking. It's the kind of clothing that you know you will have for years. And you can usually avoid too much pink.
Try the Voler web site too. They often have women's team over runs on sale. Our club got a whole kit selection from Voler this year and I love they way their stuff fits.


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

I personally like girly jerseys because it's decieving to the guys that I ride with. I also recommend checking out teamestrogen.com they have girl and non-girly stuff. As for team jerseys.. i wear an extra small and I can tell you that you're not going to find much.. some companies make a youth's version of the team jerseys (the trek discovery one comes in youth's!!), but as for a women's version.. soemtime's they are hard to find.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Check out Voler - http://www.velowear.com/category.aspx?cat=CAT-TOPS-WOMENS-SS


They've got some girly, some not. I have the Women's Amgen jersey, but it's slightly too big (all they had that was gonna be close was the L). 

No "Team" jerseys, but Performance actually has some non-girly women's jerseys as well - http://www.performancebike.com/shop/sub_cat.cfm?subcategory_id=1210


----------



## didyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Giordana. Go to GITABIKE.COM and check out the giordana clothing, i buy the tenax stuff , great quality, great fit and so so cool


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I ditto the teamestrogen recommendation. Some of it is, indeed, pricey, but I have trouble finding most of what I want on sale elsewhere. Plus, I get my orders within two days and returns are pretty easy. They offer gift certificates if you want to go that route. When you order a GC, you get a complimentary TE water bottle. 

I disagree with the comment that Shebeest clothes are too girly. Some of it is, but their "retro" and jerseys in particular are pretty sporty. Of the jerseys I've bought, I think they're the best quality. As for other manufacturers that run small or offer XS, try Shebeest, Bellwether and Castelli. Stay away from Cannondale. I like their tops, but they tend to run big. I also like Gore, but it's not cheap. T


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

Screw the "girley" jerseys & buy men's. If you have any kind of muscular shoulders those girl tops will be too tight in the arms. If you can wear girl jerseys you need to train harder.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

venus said:


> Screw the "girley" jerseys & buy men's. If you have any kind of muscular shoulders those girl tops will be too tight in the arms. If you can wear girl jerseys you need to train harder.


Wow, I must be training wrong then. I ride my bike a lot and it still doesn't increase the size of my biceps! 

Men's jerseys won't fit most women. They are broader in the shoulders, bigger in the arms, and tighter in the chest. Most of us don't have those muscular shoulders you speak of.


----------



## paxequus (Mar 15, 2007)

Try pearl izumi.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Screw the "girley" jerseys & buy men's. If you have any kind of muscular shoulders those girl tops will be too tight in the arms. If you can wear girl jerseys you need to train harder..[/QUOTE said:


> I am going to have to start pedaling on my hands.


----------



## Sugahara (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree with getting men's jerseys. (Although, Nike is making some pretty good jerseys) However- get a Eurpoean made jersey- they fit women better. 

You can find them at Team Sales Cycling.
http://www.tscyclingusa.com/tsc.php

Probikekit.com has some too.


----------



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

venus said:


> Screw the "girley" jerseys & buy men's. If you have any kind of muscular shoulders those girl tops will be too tight in the arms. If you can wear girl jerseys you need to train harder.


Venus,

Thanks for the constructive comments.  

-Bill


----------



## Kallisti (Apr 19, 2006)

*brands that have a feminine cut*

Hi, 
In years past it's been hard to find feminine cut jerseys that haven't been flowered ,butterflied, or pink. Well, times are changing and manufacturers are finally giving us women some great, (non-eight-year-old-princess) options.
Some of those brands have already been mentioned, (Gore, Pearl Izumi, Terry), but here are some other brands that have finally made beautiful options for women, and in colors other than pink and ALINP(that is, "at least it's not pink") blue:
Etxe Ondo - This company just blows everyone else out of the water for fit AND style
Castelli - They've come around, and now have some really nice options (check out the Cuore Jersey and the Fretta)
Cannondale - Women now have what men have had for a while: a touring cut, competitive cut, and a racing cut. My racer cut Carbon LE Jersey is one of my all-time favs for fit and fabric.
Hope that helps. 
BTW, most men's Jersey's won't fit a woman who is small to x-small. Even if the shoulders fit, it will be too big in the neck, waist and sleeves.



venus said:


> If you can wear girl jerseys you need to train harder.


Venus, this may have been a bit unfair and harsh. Let's keep in mind that you're a body builder who supplements her training with cycling, not a cyclist who supplements with weight training. You have biceps that are more developed than most male cyclists (which is cool, but certainly not the norm :wink5: ).


----------

